# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  part time

## hypostatic

Hi all, im in the process of creating a sealed environment in my loft for honey extraction so I can sell my honey. However ive heard conflicting views on the type of extractor im allowed to use.

Does anyone know where I can get info on what im allowed and not allowed to use (heard I cant use a tin extractor).

Tried to find stuff on the food standards site but to no avail.

Dave

----------


## gavin

Definitely don't use a tin plate extractor.  They should all have been binned decades ago.  Trading Standards may not mention it as they are hard to find now.  Clean stainless steel, food-grade epoxy resin coated, food grade plastic.

Are you going to be comfortable lugging full supers and everything else into your loft?

----------


## hypostatic

Hi Gavin, im going to split the supers into plastic containers which snuggly fit 5 frames so will make it a bit easier.

Am only planning 2 maybe 3 hives to be honest

----------


## gavin

If you are only extracting honey for your own use then you can relax on the sealing of the extracting room and maybe the other hygiene aspects - and Trading Standard would be unlikely to be interested.  I thought that you were planning something more grand.  Most people use their kitchens if they are just using the honey themselves - certainly running water helps!

cheers, G

----------


## hypostatic

Hi Gavin,

yeah even though im only having at least 3 hives there is about 5 more peeps who will want to use it and we may combine to sell on a larger scale.7

Thanks for your advice

Dave

----------

